
The Most Useful Linux Commands You Probably Need to Know - semanti_ca
https://semanti.ca/blog/?the-most-useful-linux-commands-you-probably-need-to-know
======
w0de0
These are really, really basic. I was expecting something unique.

Also, locate will not work unless you build the db first.

~~~
sevensor
If it's even installed, for that matter. No guarantee that your system comes
with locate. Or ifconfig, cron, or zip, while we're at it.

